# kdepak



## moon_palace

Hello,

I´d like to know the difference between _kde_ and _kdepak_.

_Kde jsi ? Kdepak jsi?_ Is there any difference? 

Thank you.

Moon


----------



## werrr

Of course there is. As you claim to be French speaking, it should be, at least for this particular interrogative pronoun, quite simple to explain it to you:

  Kde jsi?  = Où es-tu ?
  Kdepak jsi? =  Où es-tu donc ?

  Kolik ti je let? = Quel âge as-tu ?
  Kolikpak ti je let? = Quel âge as-tu donc ? 

In Czech it works this way with practically any interrogative.


----------



## moon_palace

Bonjour Werrr,

merci beaucoup pour votre réponse claire et rapide.

Maintenant je comprends


----------



## vianie

moon_palace said:


> I´d like to know the difference between _kde_ and _kdepak_.
> Is there any difference?





werrr said:


> Of course there is.



Then I would like to know proper difference between *kdepak* and *kdeže*.

I guess *kdepak* is used in the questions and sentences like "Ale kdepak!", while *kdeže* is used in the place of Slovak "kde už!":

_Každá trampota má svou mez, kdeže nářky tvé jsou dnes, vždycky důvod máš žít dál.
_


----------



## Tchesko

(for English version see below)

Vianie fait allusion à un usage spécifique de *kdepak*. En effet, dans une phrase affirmative (i.e. pas interrogative), *kdepak *(tout seul) signifie "pas du tout", allez savoir pourquoi...
*Kdeže* est à peu près synonyme de *kdepak *mais plus rare, me semble-t-il.

Bon courage avec le tchèque !


(version for the non-French-speaking

Vianie was hinting at a specific use of *kdepak*. Indeed, in an affirmative sentence (not an interrogative one), *kdepak* (alone) means "not at all" (don't ask me where this meaning comes from).
*Kdeže* is more or less the same as *kdepak *but is less often used in my opinion.


----------



## moon_palace

Merci beaucoup Tchesko. Votre français est excellent


----------



## Plzenak

for Tchesko : My v Plzni slovo kdepak používáme víc než slovo kde . Holt asi záleží na regionu no  .


----------



## bibax

Všichni víme, že se v Plzni užívá *kdepa*, to je notoricky známé.

Kdepa to je? Copa to je?


----------

